# Experience Cobia Fishermen



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I am looking for someone with experience who wants to share expense of a small boat,willing to fish Monday threw Friday,Sorry no week-ends,No first timers please,Boat has tower with controlls and steering,Someone with good eyes a plus,No Credit,I will be fishing every day weather permitting,PM me if interested if only for a couple days week.PM with name and contact number,Sorry, may only call a few,Thanks....


----------



## bowhunter21 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm interested my name is Tim I been ling fishing for 17 years I'm 22 I do alot of pier fishing as well as boat um how big is the boat and how much a trip


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

*cobia*

PM sent


----------



## seaadrift (Apr 20, 2009)

*ling ding*

hi its robert have a couple days open this week pm me for expected expenses


----------

